# Spyro Reignited Trilogy. Data di uscita 21 settembre 2018



## juventino (15 Aprile 2018)

Siccome non vedevo un thread dedicato ho pensato di aprirne uno a riguardo.
Dopo il ritorno dell'anno scorso di Crash Bandicoot si appresta a tornare in grande stile un altro grande protagonista dei pomeriggi dell'infanzia di molti videogiocatori: Spyro. Come annunciato il 5 aprile, il draghetto viola tornerà su PS4 e Xbox One il 21 settembre con una trilogia rimasterizzata dei suoi storici titoli per Playstation (Spyro the Dragon, Gateway to Glimmer e Year of the Dragon) tramite un'operazione che rimanda a quella già fatta con Crash.
Trailer al secondo post


----------



## juventino (15 Aprile 2018)




----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2018)

Era scontato. Record di vendite (di nuovo) in vista?


----------



## juventino (15 Aprile 2018)

Inutile dire che lo prenderò.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Aprile 2018)

Ho letto che dovrebbe uscire pure la remaster di medieval, sarebbe il botto definitivo


----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che dovrebbe uscire pure la remaster di medieval, sarebbe il botto definitivo


Si del primo. Quanta roba da comprare e pensare che a me attirano più questi remaster che i giochi nuovi in generale. Spero che facciano dei nuovi episodi di Crash Bandicoot, ma visto il successo della trilogia hd sicuro lo faranno, sperando che sia un reboot e che il crash tatuato orrendo venga tolto di mezzo.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2018)

Ricordate il famoso trucco per sbloccare la demo di Spyro in crash bandicoot warped per ps1? Bene, andate nel menu principale di Crash Nsane Trilogy se lo avete e mentre tenete selezionato su Crash 3 inserite la combinazione (su, su, giù, giù, sinistra, destra, sinistra, destra, quadrato). Vi uscirà fuori il trailer della trilogia in uscita a settembre. Magari tra qualche mese, inserendo il trucco ci esce fuori la demo del primo Spyro rimasterizzato  .


----------

